# piedmont



## tjpincadiz (Jul 9, 2005)

Fished piedmont last saturday and tuesday for bass did great,also had a musky follow about 34 in. on buzzbait and caught 2 on same buzzer 20 and 25 both in shallow less than 4 foot hope this helps any musky hunters out there


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Outstanding man. I guess I should be fishing peidmont rather than complaining about the walleyes out of vermilion.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 23, 2007)

I live in Ga. But may be moving to Dillonvale,Ohio. Is there a Horsepower limit on the lakes up there? ie Piedmont, Clendeing, Tappon, etc


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Buzz said:


> I live in Ga. But may be moving to Dillonvale,Ohio. Is there a Horsepower limit on the lakes up there? ie Piedmont, Clendeing, Tappon, etc


I know Piedmont is 9.9... Clendening is 10... I don't know about Tappan. 
A great resource on Ohio lakes is the ODNR site... here is a link to the lake maps.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/tabid/19478/Default.aspx


----------



## tjpincadiz (Jul 9, 2005)

tappan is 299 saltfork is unlimited I believe.There were talks about making tappan unlimited but don't think It went through


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Peidmont was SLOOWW this past weekend. Hot weather and cold fishing. One suageye, 3 bass, one crappie was all I caught. Thru them all back!


----------

